# [OFF - Matos] Comment savoir si DD est en bon état [résolu]

## gbetous

Salut !

Je fais un peu de ménage dans mon garage, et j'ai une tripotée de disques durs qui trainent. De l'ordre de qques Go, voire qques dizaines de Go, ils peuvent encore me servir dans diverses vieilles bécanes...

Je voudrais savoir si ils fonctionnent bien (je sais, c'est vague, mais j'ai pas mieux à dire). Si vous avez l'utilitaire qui va bien, ou la ligne de commande qui tue, je suis preneur !

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

smartmontools   :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

+1, et en complément un petit fsck avec l'option qui va bien pour faire un scan des blocs qui vont pas bien.

----------

## gbetous

le SMART c'est ancien ? vous pensez que des disques de 4Go par exemple l'ont ?

EDIT : en charchant l'option qui va bien dans e2fsck, je suis tombé sur la commande badblocks, qui a l'air d'etre ce que je cherche vraiment (avec l'option -w par exemple)

----------

## El_Goretto

Je crois me rappeler que l'apparition de SMART dans les disques grand publique date à peu près (au moins, j'ai pas fait gaffe avant)  de l'époque des 4 Go (de mémoire, norton-truc util-truc-ities pour win95 avait une fonction pour regarder l'état smart, si c'était supporté par le disque).

----------

## gbetous

Ok, va falloir que je regarde de ce côté également.

Merci !   :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Tu peux aussi graver un CD de diagnostic comme Ultimate Boot CD

----------

